# can't figure this one out



## Real_DEaL311 (Nov 3, 2007)

hi all, having a problem with my dads gaming computer i built for him a few years ago, i had hes comp overclock almost since he got it running good, as of late he ask me to put everything at factory settings so i did, then we baught gta 4, it was running to so for him so he ask me to bump the system back up, doing so i did, but what do u know a get the famous bsod, he system never used to do this before i know hes computer inside and out, my usual settings are fsb258x12 vcore 1.578v offset 100mv httx4 ram divider /6 pc6400 5.5.5.15 2T 1032mhz 2.35v, when hes system was fine i ran prime for 6 hours fully stable no errors, now i cant even go past 210fsb, is hes cpu dieing

hears hes system specs thanks!!!
m2n sli deluxe nforce 570
amd athlon 64 5000+ 2.6ghz g1 arctic freezer pro 64
ocz stealth stream 600watt
ozc pc6400 2gb kit
evga ssc 8800gt 512mb
19inch samsung monitor
76gb wd raptor 16mb cache
160gb wd sata II
samsung dvd burner
enermax charka mid tower
3x neon 80mm fans front, 250mm side fan, 120mm back


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmm man thats alot of cpu and memory juice !!

the max I have seen fellas using on that AM2 cpu is 1.5 volts and the ram definetly no higher than 2.1 or 2.2 for SURE


run memtest86 (free) for two hours each stick to test the memory ........................ only test with one stick of ram populated at a time ............. for single stick configuration use the memory slot closest to the cpu


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.sharkyextreme.com/hardware/cpu/article.php/3608396


----------

